# Word-Dok mit Visio-Zeichnungen zu PDF konvertieren



## Powermax (11. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine in Word geschriebene Diplomarbeit in ein PDF Dokument umwandeln. Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut. Bei den Visio-Zeichnungen werden aber die Schriften nicht übernommen. 
Woran könnte das liegen? Habe schon mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt. Bisher leider ohne Erfolg.
Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ich benutze Word 2002, Visio 2002 und Acrobat 6.0 Pro.

Gruß
Powermax


----------



## Jipper (11. März 2004)

Mit was arbeitest Du denn 

Word2PDF
Acrobat Distiller
oder einem anderen 

Ich habe, weil ich Word leid war - den ganzen Kram in Open Office 1.1 geöffnet - mit Visio Zeichnungen. Und dann nach PDF konvertiert - ging problemlos.

Gruss Jipper


----------



## Powermax (11. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich benutze Acrobat Distiller.


----------



## Jipper (12. März 2004)

Musst vielleicht einen anderen Postscript-Treiber nehmen. Vielleicht  es dann.

Oder umsteigen auf Open Office, dachte auch zuerst das ich dann meine ganze Arbeit neu strukturieren müsste. Ging aber Problemlos. Ab 1.1 ist ein PDF Konverter mit dabei. Und das beste ist alles kostenlos......


----------



## Powermax (13. März 2004)

Ich habe mal den MS Publisher Imagesetter benutzt. Der ist standardmässig bei WinXP dabei. In Postscript umgewandelt und dann durch den Acrobat Distiller gejagt. Damit klappt alles problemlos. Leider sind die Visiozeichnungen dann nur in schwarzweiss. Benötige ich wegen der Farbe einen anderen Postscript-Treiber? Geht bei dir alles in Farbe?
Danke schon mal für deine Mühe.


----------

